# status of a plot in julia



## Alain De Vos (May 17, 2019)

Is it currently possible to plot in  Julia ?


----------



## xavi (May 20, 2019)

Have you installed the Julia language? If not, you can install version *1.0.3_2* using the following package command:

`pkg install julia`


----------

